# coolant leak... again



## makeluvtomyvw (Jun 8, 2007)

whats the name of the hose that runs under the car from the front to the back that just happens to be leaking coolant under my car? 
the hose its kind of in the middle but closer to the passenger side door, there are multiple hoses that are next to it


----------



## Little Golf Mklll (Nov 27, 2007)

*Re: coolant leak... again (makeluvtomyvw)*

Try the 2.0L forum http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## zgdonkey (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: coolant leak... again (Little Golf Mklll)*

Did someone put the engine in the back?


----------



## Little Golf Mklll (Nov 27, 2007)

*Re: coolant leak... again (zgdonkey)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zgdonkey* »_Did someone put the engine in the back?


----------



## K_Bone (Jun 19, 2008)

oooh that hose, the one that's next to the other hoses with coolant and stuff in it? It's impossible to help with the info provided.


----------



## BoostedDubVR6T420 (Dec 4, 2009)

Well if you know whats leaking why dont you replace it.


----------

